# Moss ID



## Djohnson (Apr 17, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/mPNPC
https://ibb.co/dpW3Mn

I saw this picture on an old forum post from 2014. No one in the thread mentioned the type of moss that this is. Would anyone be able to identify it, or something similar. 

I am looking for a low growing moss to put into my vivarium. It's my first build so I have very little experience with the different varieties that are common to the hobby.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

I remember that thread, those were Kyoto moss (AKA "Joshua Roth") spores. You can find them online fairly easily.


----------



## Djohnson (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks for the information!


----------

